# Cantidad adecuada de cloruro férrico



## MasCalambres (Nov 28, 2007)

He comprado un bote de cloruro férrico, con intención de hacerme una placa, pero es la primera vez que lo uso y no se la cantidad que debo poner.

El cloruro viene en unas especies de bolitas , y necesitaría saber que le tendría que echar al agua un par de cucharadas soperas para una placa pequeña o mas concentración.

Salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pues me imagino que detras del envase se debe especificar como prepararlo! Con respecto a cuanto poner, bueno seria recomendable que pusieras una cantidad que cubra toda la placa.
Recuerda que debes estar pendiente del proceso para evitar que hagas una kgada y pierdas tiempo  Ademas utiliza un bote plastico para hacer dicho proceso
Saludos


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola 

Pues no se me había ocurrido,  ops:  ops:  ops: lo he comprado en una tienda he visto que llevaba una etiqueta pero no se me ha ocurrido leerla.

Mañana cuando baje al coche, le echo un ojo.

Gracias.

Salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 28, 2007)

Recuerda calentar el baño para que el ataque sea mas rapido y te quede mas prolijo.
Yo al cloruro lo compro en solucion, pero si no sabes que hacer hechale como para que tenga y guarde.
Saludos.


----------



## Darrenz (Nov 30, 2007)

Y cuando termines no tires el cloruro por el retrete, contamina un burrada, llévalo a la farmacia o a el servicio de recogida de sustancias peligrosas, que normalmente está en el ayuntamiento.

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Darrenz dijo:
			
		

> Y cuando termines no tires el cloruro por el retrete, contamina un burrada, llévalo a la farmacia o a el servicio de recogida de sustancias peligrosas, que normalmente está en el ayuntamiento.
> 
> Un saludo


Que lastima que nuestro pais no tiene ese tipo de servicios     
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

No uso eso para las placas, pero e leido que se utiliza un 50% y 50%. en algunos casos..


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

ciri vos lo hacés con las placas fotosencibles?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2007)

En fin... a más agua, más disolución. llenas el tarro que trae el cloruro y lo disuelves bien. calienta el agua para ello. lo dejas en la cubeta y añades más agua si ves que te falta para poder cubrir bien la placa. si te pasas no hay problema solamente tardará más en terminar el proceso. con tiempo el agua va evaporando y te va quedando menos. 

Lo importarte, como te han dicho, es calentar la solución.

Posdata (mascalambres, ¿No lo habrás comprado en ohmio?


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ciri vos lo hacés con las placas fotosencibles?



No no, la mayoria de las veces, las hago con placas prefabricadas que ya vienen perforadas, Porque para hacer toda una placa virgen, tiene que ser algo que valga mucho la pena, o que tiene que quedar bien prolijo de verdad..


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

ok, nunca he trabajado con las famosas preperforadas, pero se me hace comodos trabajar con las vírgenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Un TIP para acelerar el grabado de placa:

Se van a una casa de mascotas (No es chiste !)
Se compran un aireador para peceras
Un trozo de manguera
Una piedra porosa

Conectan la piedra a la manguera y la otra punta al aireador, colocan la piedra en el fondo del recipiente donde esta el percloruro y conectan el aireador.
El aireador y la piedra forman una corriente de burbujas que acelera el ataque en forma IMPRESIONANTE.
Además de lo rápido, notaran que los trazos de las pistas quedan mucho mas nítidos y definidos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ok, nunca he trabajado con las famosas preperforadas, pero se me hace comodos trabajar con las vírgenes



Sisisi.. seguro no hay nada mejor que, poner el componente en los agujeritos que deben ir, y casi sin cables..

Pero, para hacerla en casa se me complico por ahora...

y mucho cuando tengo que agujerear, el mandril que tengo no cierra a cero, no puedo agarrar las mechas muy chicas.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Un TIP para acelerar el grabado de placa:
> 
> Se van a una casa de mascotas (No es chiste !)
> Se compran un aireador para peceras
> ...



Para para para.. es verdad?..

Y la piedra esa es como una esponja?, digamos acá cumple la función de dispersar las burbujas no?

jojo..

que buena noticia..


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2007)

y en un desguace? no es coña.
Con el compresor de una nevera funciona a las mil maravillas. Si eres mañoso, cosa que no dudo, la cubeta la pones encima del compresor y !eureca! tienes el calentador integrado¡
(usas el evaporador del agua condensada como calentador)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Confucio dijo: El mejor mercado de electronica son las casas de articulos para mascotas.
Tambien venden unos calentadores con temostato incluido (Son de vidrio, el percloruro no los afecta)
Todo esto es bastante economico. Recuerden que las mascotas no tienen dinero.

La piedra porosa efectivamente es como una esponja, mas bien como un montoooonnnn de pequeñas bolitas pegadas.

Estas cosas las descbri NO por criar peces, sino anguilas electricas


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pues yo le meto un poco de calor antes de poner el acido en el bote de plastico. Debido a que no tngo cantidades industriales de acido y las placas que hago no son de 10 KM2, no empleo el metodo de las burbujas.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Pensando un poco...

Si pasamos una manguerita, con perforaciones pequeñas en toda su extensión, y la distribuimos por el fondo del recipiente, se puede llegar a lograr el mismo efecto repartido, por toda el área no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

Si en efecto, aunque las piedras porosas quizas sean un poco mas eficientes.
Otra opcion es hacer un rollito de tejido mosquitero de plástico, con varias vueltas del tejido y cerrando una punta y pegando la manguera del otro extremo. . . 
Para los que no quieren gastar un peso mas del indispensable.
Saludos.

PD: Fogonazo probaste conectar el IPod a tus anguilas? jejeje


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Consulta, y la piedra porosa, ¿no se lo come el percloruro? o sea ¿duura mucho o se desase con el tiempo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

La piedra NO es atacada, pero es una buena costumbre lavarla luego de usarla, el percloruro no la ataca pero el sedimento que se va juntando la puede tapar.
Habra que preguntarle al departamento de Quimica avanzada del foro (Electroaficionado) que es y/o como trabaja el percloruro, no es acido, incluso en muchas oportunidades meti los dedos en este y aun los tengo sanos.
Esos si cuidado con la ropa, mancha y mancha MAL !


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

No se hagan problema por los dedos eh, no es un ácido de esos que te disecan la piel y se te caen como a un leproso.

En el colegio siempre las agarramos con las manos, y que los profesores hagan lo mismo todos los dias, no parece que sea perjudicial..
Obviamente tampoco es algo para lavarse las manos o meter las manos de gusto, pero no hace nada..
Y como dijo Fogonazo, cuidado con la ropa, porque es mas feo que la lavandina.

Y no se ustedes, pero yo el percloruro despues de usarlo, lo vuelvo a guardar :$


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Y no se ustedes, pero yo el percloruro despues de usarlo, lo vuelvo a guardar :$



quien no?.. hasta que metes una placa y sale muy feo. o sale como entro..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Ademas a esto se puede repotenciar el acido, con agua oxigenada y agua fuerte. Mas detalles en : www.google.com jajajajaja


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 1, 2007)

Normalmente la marca de cloruro que compro en españa te dice llenar el bote de agua del cloruro. Esa es la disolución perfecta para un buen trabajo. Y por supuesto, el cloruro se guarda para posteriores usos.

También es bueno calentarlo al baño maria a unos 50º, ataca mas rápidamente, así como ir removiendo el cloruro por encima de la placa. Ataca mucho mas rápido, y a veces hasta se ve como se va el cobre.


Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Pero hay que tomar cuenta que el airesito que emite el cloruro férrico al ser calentado es tóxico e irritante.


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

Darrenz dijo:
			
		

> Y cuando termines no tires el cloruro por el retrete, contamina un burrada, llévalo a la farmacia o a el servicio de recogida de sustancias peligrosas, que normalmente está en el ayuntamiento.
> 
> Un saludo




Esto fue lo que me hizo pensar que tiraban el percloruro despues de usarlo 

Yo nunca lo calenté.. Siempre lo usé a temperatura ambiente, y en poco tiempo se hacían.
En qué ayuda exactamente?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Habra que preguntarle al departamento de Quimica avanzada del foro (Electroaficionado) que es y/o como trabaja el percloruro, no es acido, incluso en muchas oportunidades meti los dedos en este y aun los tengo sanos.





JEJE Ya tengo titulo en el foro parece!   

El tema con el cloruro es un tema de oxido reducción, oxida cobre a cambio de reducir hierro, los gases que se desprenden son un poco de hidrogeno y un poco de cloro, los dos un poco irritantes, pero si esta ventilado no pasa nada.
Si uno usa ácido tiene mas liberación de hidrogeno, pero con el agua oxigenada se minimiza.
En cuanto a los dedos no se los va a comer, pero tampoco es lo mas saludable, si pueden evitar contacto, mejor.
El tema de la temperatura ayuda en varias maneras, aumenta la actividad ionica dentro de la solucion (digamos que todo se mueve mas facil) y ademas reduce la barrera de potencial lo que hace la reacción más espontanea. El agitado tambien ayuda porque son iones grandes que se mueven medio lento.
Con respecto a que tan contaminante es... todo depende. No va a ser lo peor que salga de sus drenajes, tampoco es agua. No tiene metales pesados ni nada muy loco. He visto cada cosa tirada por el desague...


Saludos


PD: tengo una duda con el tema de la nomenclatura, porque algunos le dicen percloruro, sin embargo cloruro hay uno solo, asi que pa mi el per sobra, pero que sabre yo de quimica!


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

Si bien meter los dedos y/o mano dentro del percloruro férrico no hace nada a la piel, tengan en cuenta que la piel es permeable, y el precloruro pasa al torrente sangineo, si bien el riñon hace un trabajo perfecto y limpia la sangre, no le demos trabajo de más. No metan la mano dentro del Percloruro.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 2, 2007)

Tomando esa precaución (el tinte que te puede dejar es peor) Voy a dejar el café. Ese si jode el riñon.

¿Por qué hacer caso de medios días habiendo días enteros?


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 4, 2009)

yo uso este inventillo que hize y me funciona rapidisimo, consiste en una bomba de agua de acuario que echa el cloruro a chorro encima de la placa y lo vuelve a coger , un circulo, todo el rato igual y ademas te quedan ya aclaradas jajaj


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 4, 2009)

che electroaficionado, despues decis que no tenes titulo?jajajaja. a mi en el colegio me dijieron que el per es mejor que el cloruro solo, verso o no, no lo se, pero a fin de cuentas hace lo mismo, no? yo en un momento le mandaba el aireador de pecera con manguera agujereada con alfiler con el extrmo tapado y se hacian mas rapido y parejas. la calentaba poniendo la lampara del velador bien cerquita del liquido, y siempre pero siempre lo guarde, es mas, el que tengo en uso debe de tener como 3 años, pero guarda que hago una plaquita cada tanto. saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 4, 2009)

tu idea fogo la uso hace un año jejeje, me compre una pecera a 12 pesos, una bombita de aire a 20, y un pedaso de manguera, la diferencia es que la agarre con una mecha de 1mm y la llene de agujeros, (la parte que va al fondo) acelera impresionantemente el proceso, ya que lo oxigena y el oxigeno es oxidante , ademas de removerlo, ah la manguera la pegue con la gotita en el fondo de la pecera

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2009)

DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> yo uso este inventillo que hize y me funciona rapidisimo, consiste en una bomba de agua de acuario que echa el cloruro a chorro encima de la placa y lo vuelve a coger , un circulo, todo el rato igual y ademas te quedan ya aclaradas jajaj



Solo hay que tener cuidado que las aspas de la bomba y sobretodo el eje sean de plastico, de lo contrario vamos a tener que cambiar de bomba de cuando en cuando    

He visto unas bombas que funcionan por medio de imanes, esas son muy seguras para este tipo de proceso


----------



## juanma (Mar 5, 2009)

He visto en pagina españoas algo agua fuerte o sulfuman, es lo mismo?
O en varios videos/fotos usan un liquido transparente. Tienen idea que es?

Por cierto, a medida que van reciclando el cloruro, se tarda mas tiempo en realizar una placa. Sino miren la botella una vez usado mucho el cloruro, tiene una capa solida depositada en el fondo.
Asi que despues de un cierto numero de placas (bastantes), a comprar cloruro nuevo.

Les cuento lo que me paso un dia: lo uso a baño maria, asi que lo volque en la botellita de plastico y lo puse en la ventana para que se enfriase, pero *destapado* (no se como se me paso)

Al otro dia, cuando me acorde... se "solidifico" todo por asi decirlo. Igualmente era poco.
Espero electroaficionado pueda explicar este _misterio quimico_, pero calculo que por ser oxidante el cloruro, en contacto con el aire se oxido, pero puedo estar totalmente equivocado!

Saludos


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 5, 2009)

el liquidillo blanco es acido cloridrico (salfuman) y se le mezcla con unos polvos que hacen que la reaccion ataque el cobre mas rapido, es mas barato pro el resultado es peor ya que ataca muy rapido y es muy fuerte. mucho cuidado con esos vapores, son gases de cloro altamente venenosos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 5, 2009)

daproton,uso lo que te refieres,el resultado no es peor,es incluso mejor cuando tomas practica,yo no uso polvos,mezclo agua fuerte(sal fuman) con agua oxigenada de 100 volumenes que se vende en farmacia,el truco es realizar la mezcla adecuada pruevalo y veras qe no te arrepentiras,un saludo...


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 5, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Al otro dia, cuando me acorde... se "solidifico" todo por asi decirlo. Igualmente era poco.
> Espero electroaficionado pueda explicar este _misterio quimico_, pero calculo que por ser oxidante el cloruro, en contacto con el aire se oxido, pero puedo estar totalmente equivocado!



Lo mas probable que veo es que se haya evaporado el liquido y lo que encontraste es el hierro que se reduce para oxidar el cobre, ademas de un poco de cloruro de cobre que pueda haber precipitado al evaporarse todo el agua.

Saludos.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 5, 2009)

ok! lo probare pro yo utilizé el acido clohidrico especial para eso y los vapores me oxidaron algunas herramientas del taller asi que imaginate lo que podria hacer con tus pulmones, protegete es serio.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 5, 2009)

es esto, nadie lo utiliza?


----------



## ELIUSM (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta simple:
Hace un tiempo me compré una bolsa de cloruro férrico (el ácido para las placas), pero es una bolsa donde el cloruro viene en estado sólido (blando), como en pelotitas. (Parece caca de conejo). Sobre ella no sale nada escrito.

Cuél es la concentración ideal que es para esto? O sea, imagino que hay que mezclarlo con agua. Con agua destilada o sirve agua normal también?

Graciaas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2009)

El cloruro férrico es una sal así que podría ser sólido, lo del agua la química dice destilada, la práctica . . . 

Podés ir probando , muy diluido te va a traer algunos problemas de tiempo y de incompleto.


----------



## ELIUSM (Mar 27, 2009)

Si, en verdad debe ser eso...

no sabía que era una sal! Que bueno saberlo. Yo sabía que no era un ácido, pero lo llamaba así por decir algo.

Seguramente debo ir probando y revolviendo vigorosamente hasta que quede con la fluidez de siempre y que no quede nada sólido...

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2009)

Podés entibiarlo o calentarlo para mejorar la disolución, también se usa calentito para que ataque mejor. 

Es indispensable que al recipiente sea de un material no ferroso, tal como plástico o vidrio, en ningún caso se podrá utilizar un recipiente o utensilios de aluminio, cobre, acero inox, etc.

Suerte !


----------



## ELIUSM (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah bueno, la "sopa" me quedó de color naranja, al final de todo, pero le metí un alambrito de cobre, el cual fue comido por la "sopa", asique concluyo que quedó buena la concentración. Además sale espuma amarilla por arriba cuando activo el burbujeo, para que disuelva mejor.

La concentración final que medí: para 3 litros de agua destilada, 1,5 Kg de cloruro férrico sólido.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2009)

¡ ¡ ¡ Gracias por la proporción ! ! !


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo despues de usar el acido lo guardo y despues le echo otra bolsita, o si no tengo acido nuevo le echo un poquito de agua caliente y queda como nuevo, ya llevo como 6 meses con el mismo acido y en poco tiempo quedan listas las baquelitas, nunca se ha pasado (dañado, vencido).

Saludos...

Debe tener muy alta concentracion


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 14, 2009)

Nimer dijo:


> No se hagan problema por los dedos eh, no es un ácido de esos que te disecan la piel y se te caen como a un leproso.
> 
> En el colegio siempre las agarramos con las manos, y que los profesores hagan lo mismo todos los dias, no parece que sea perjudicial..
> Obviamente tampoco es algo para lavarse las manos o meter las manos de gusto, pero no hace nada..
> ...


 

No es un acido es una sal. 


saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 7, 2010)

El cloruro férrico se puede regenerar, siempre luego de reutilizar el cloruro férrico vemos que se deposita un poco de fango en el fondo del frazco, no lo botes!!!!!! este producto se puede regenerar con ácido muriático!!!!!! se echa poco a poco, sí hombre puro y se va revolviendo (ponte guantes y los haces en el patio!!!!) hasta que se disuelva el fango y luego lo regeneras con una fuente de oxígeno (agua oxigenada comercial la de 20%) más o menos la misma cantidad que utilizaste de ácido; luego de varias regeneradas hay mucha agua lo pones en baño maría hasta que se reduzca el volumne y listo te puede durar años!!!!!!! tengo una botella de cuando empezaba a elaborar circuitos impresos, la misma da pena (era de un jarabe para la tos de vidrio pavonado marrón!!!!) la etiqueta ya no se lee y la tapa tiene el color del fierro oxidado!!! sí parece una desgracia!!!! este truco me lo dió un tío mayor que yo ya falleció hace años; yo tenía 15 ahora ya paso el medio siglo y sigo utilizando ese frazco!!!!! de RIPLEY!!!!!! de vez en cuando (cada 2 o 3 años) le acondiciono un chorrito de percloruro nuevo, no será más de 20ml al frazco de 200ml; y como nuevo luego de utilizarlo sigo con la regeneración líneas arriba descrita (el ácido y agua oxigenada) y listo; no lo boten no se hagan paltas la triple RRRR!!!!
Alguien tiene problemas haciendo su PCB!!!!!
Es fácil y gratis la impresión en el cobre!!!!! Alguien quiere el instructivo con fotos!!!!


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 19, 2010)

Leon Elec dijo:


> Si bien meter los dedos y/o mano dentro del percloruro férrico no hace nada a la piel, tengan en cuenta que la piel es permeable, y el precloruro pasa al torrente sangineo, si bien el riñon hace un trabajo perfecto y limpia la sangre, no le demos trabajo de más. No metan la mano dentro del Percloruro.



es verdad, no le demos mas trabajo a los riñones, ya suficiente trabajo tienen con los 2 litros de alcohol diarios


----------



## miguelm203 (Ago 17, 2010)

electroaficionado: 
``tengo una duda con el tema de la nomenclatura, porque algunos le dicen percloruro, sin embargo cloruro hay uno solo, asi que pa mi el per sobra, pero que sabre yo de quimica!  ´´
si en realidad es cloruro ferrico. miren
``El cloruro de hierro (III) o tricloruro de hierro (tradicionalmente llamado cloruro férrico) es un compuesto químico utilizado a escala industrial perteneciente al grupo de los haluros metálicos, cuya fórmula es FeCl3. También se le denomina equivocadamente percloruro de hierro e incluso percloruro férrico.´´ wikipedia

 compro siempre el cloruro ferrico en solucion, pero no se con cuanto diluirlo. ¿ al final 50-50 es lo recomendable ? (el rotulo en la botella no habla de la proporcion)
nos vemos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ago 18, 2010)

miguelm203 dijo:


> electroaficionado:
> ``tengo una duda con el tema de la nomenclatura, porque algunos le dicen percloruro, sin embargo cloruro hay uno solo, asi que pa mi el per sobra, pero que sabre yo de quimica!  ´´
> si en realidad es cloruro ferrico. miren
> ``El cloruro de hierro (III) o tricloruro de hierro (tradicionalmente llamado cloruro férrico) es un compuesto químico utilizado a escala industrial perteneciente al grupo de los haluros metálicos, cuya fórmula es FeCl3. También se le denomina equivocadamente percloruro de hierro e incluso percloruro férrico.´´ wikipedia
> ...



Yo utilizo pa 100 ml de agua 50gr de cloruro férrico!!! ojalá te ayude


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 18, 2010)

Buenas Buenas! Tengo una duda para realizar un PCB con el metodo de la plancha, el papel que hay que colocarle es un papel especial? o es cualquier tipo de papel?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ago 19, 2010)

Suzzana dijo:


> Buenas Buenas! Tengo una duda para realizar un PCB con el metodo de la plancha, el papel que hay que colocarle es un papel especial? o es cualquier tipo de papel?



No no es un papel especial y encima lo puedes conseguir gratis; aquí en PERÚ yo lo consigo de los panfletos, la publicidad que te dan (Kentuky, burger king, grupos de salsa e inclusive telefónica o radio shak) con tal que una de las caras esté en blanco (no es indispensable) o más blanca, esto es solo para chekar el PCB y listo, lo planchas hasta que se transparente el impreso, lo metes al agua, esperas como 30 minutos o que el papel se esté desintegrando o se ablande bien, lo frotas con los dedos (sumergido en el agua mejor) y por último lo cepillas con un cepillo de dientes usado(suave); hasta quitar el remanente del papel  y ya está; nació tu primer PCB, felicitaciones.
Espero te haya servido, consulta nomás; yo he hecho unas 200 placas de diverso tipo con este sistema y siempre me han quedado de lujo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

Suzzana dijo:


> Buenas Buenas! Tengo una duda para realizar un PCB con el metodo de la plancha, el papel que hay que colocarle es un papel especial? o es cualquier tipo de papel?


Hay 2 post muy extensos sobre el tema papel para transferir, no se vallan del tema del post.


----------



## zeak (Sep 27, 2010)

Se debe mezclar 2 partes de cloruro ferrico por una parte de agua (eso dice mi botella)


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 18, 2010)

Qué va mejor el ácido muriático el el cloruro férrico? Ya que nunca hice ninguno y tengo que salir a comprar.
PD consigo este, no se si está bien: PERCLORURO DE HIERRO 40/43%
Tambien está el clorhídrico comercial, es ese o es otro? Ya que en la droguería están el Comercial y el otro que dice solo ác. clorhídrico


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 24, 2010)

¿Qué es el ácido muriático? No lo he oido nunca, pero me imagino que puede ser ácido clorhídrico. Si lo es, usen los nombres de la IUPAC, por favor, para entendernos todos. 

Gracias

P.D. LEE BIEN JF

Una pregunta: a qué concentración en masa hay que preparar la disolución de tricloruro de hierro para que reaccionen las placas. Resulta que yo dispongo de FeCl3 al 56% (será en masa) marca Bungard y me gustaría saber cuales son sus reactividades y otras propiedades


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 24, 2010)

gente, recien entro y veo que es un post itneresante.

se habla hasta de química.

Si amigo Josefe es ácido clorhídrico
Lo que vos tenes debe ser concentración masa/volumen podés usarlo así (concentrado) o diluirlo...ese no es el problema ya que es una reacción de intercambio de iones.

El cloruro de hierro 3 se pone en contacto con el cobre de la placa, y entonces se intercambia el ion de hierro por el de cobre, y el hierro queda disuelto en la solución

Para acelerar el proceso, como en cualquier proceso químico, es necesario agregar:
1) energía, en este caso calor
2) movimiento, favorece la velocidad de reacción
3) catalizador, uno bueno es el agua oxigenada, si se colocan 3 partes de cloruro y 2 de agua oxigenada...van a tener una muy buena reacción, pero vapores que no deben respirar.

tengan mucho cuidado si quieren utilizar ácidos para limpiar las pistas, es muy peligroso, el cloruro es una sal disuelta en agua, si bien es tóxica, yo hace años que trabajo y nunca tuve problemas. Pero los ácidos son muy peligrosos.

saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 25, 2010)

Entonces el Cloruro férrico (cloruro de hierro III) al 40/43% es el correcto para grabar pistas en plaquetas?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 25, 2010)

ya dije que la concentración no es lo importante, pues la reacción mocurrirá de todos modos...lo importante de la concentración es que si es muy baja puede no haber suficientes moléculas de cloruro para reemplazar todo el cobre de la placa y quedar incompleta la reacción...por eso es mejor tenerlo concentrado.

saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

Las reacciones que se dan el proceso de decapado del cobre son las siguientes reacciones redox (Wikipedia):

FeCl3 + Cu > FeCl2 + CuCl

y luego

FeCl3 + CuCl > FeCl2 + CuCl2

por lo que la reaccioón global y ajustada es:

2 FeCl3 + Cu > 2 FeCl2 + CuCl2

Con este dato se halla entonces la masa de cobre a quitar, a partir del programa de diseño de PCB, el cual debería de indicarnos la superficie de cobre a comer (no se si es posible, si no a ojímetro), la multiplicamos por el grosor del cobre (dato del fabricante del PCB) y por su densidad. Entonces lo dividimos por la masa molar del cobre (63,5 g/mol) y sabemos el número de moles de cobre a comer. A continuación los multiplicamos por 2, ya que el nº de moles necesarios de FeCl3 es el doble, sabiendo así los moles de la sal. Ese dato lo multiplicamos por la masa molar del FeCl3 (55,8 + 35,5 *3 = 162,3 g/mol) y tenemos los gramos de FeCl3 necesarios.

A continuación, con los gramos de FeCl3 necesarios nos vamos a la concentración dada, en mi caso del 56% en masa, es decir, 56 g de FeCl3 por cada 100 gramos del producto, es decir, tengo 112 g de FeCl3 en mi frasco de 200g. Con estos datos hallo la cantidad de producto que he de añadir a partir de los gramos de FeCl3 que necesito. Para ello hago una proporción directa con la concentración dada y el FeCl3 necesario:

Gramos de producto = Gramos de FeCl3 necesarios * 100 gramos de disolución / gramos de FeCl3 por cada 100 gramos de disolución.

Ahora añadiremos dicha cantidad de producto en el recipiente en uno con agua (teóricamente pura...) (EN ESTE ORDEN) para disolverlo, ya que en mi caso es sólido y no lo atacaría así, intentando que el agua sea la menor posible pero que cubra la placa, ya que a menor concentración, menor velocidad de reacción. Si es necesario añadir más FeCl3 aunque se desperdicie pero para que la concentración aumente y así la velocidad. También se puede catalizar la reacción con H2O2 o cediéndo a la disolución energía térmica para así acelerar el proceso.

Josefe17

Ahora entiendo para que me vale la química...


----------



## javieja (Feb 25, 2012)

Mi duda es que he comprado un bote de cloruro férrico y no se como hacer la disolución para no usarlo todo de golpe, ya que no hago PCB todos los días.

Gracias


----------



## djwash (Feb 25, 2012)

Se usa puro, o si esta espeso o se vuelve espeso son el uso se le agrega un poco de agua destilada.

Con medio litro podes hacer muchas placas, yo he usado ese medio litro para hacer 6 placas de 30x30cm y todavia sirve, recuerda que se puede volver a utilizar.


----------



## Gustca (Jun 4, 2013)

Buenos Dias a todos

Queria preguntarles si alguien sabe cuales son los porcentajes de mezcla del percloruro con agua, les comento que compre percloruro ferrico en polvo en una drogueria y no se bien cual es el porcentaje para mezclarlo con agua creo que es el 40 % pero si alguien puede confirmarme bien y si lleva otro componente mas.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## cicloide2 (May 15, 2014)

Gustca dijo:


> Buenos Dias a todos
> 
> Queria preguntarles si alguien sabe cuales son los porcentajes de mezcla del percloruro con agua, les comento que compre percloruro ferrico en polvo en una drogueria y no se bien cual es el porcentaje para mezclarlo con agua creo que es el 40 % pero si alguien puede confirmarme bien y si lleva otro componente mas.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Hola, se que el tema es viejo, pero tengo el mismo dilema que Gustaca, pensé que comprando cloruro ferrico en una quimica en Argentina tendría resultados mas rápidos que comprando el 1/4 litro en la casa de electrónica, lo conseguí al 45%, pero es en polvo como debo mesclarlo y con que ?, con agua de la canilla , con agua destilada, con algún otro químico y en que proporciones.

PD.: compre dos Kgms y me gustaría prepararlo todo así no se humedece. 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## aquileslor (May 15, 2014)

Si lo compraste en una droguería debe ser tipo industrial o sea no puro. Aproximalo al 50 % con agua de la canilla en P/V, esa decir 2 K  y lo llevas a 4 litros de solución con agua. Si ves que te queda muy espeso le agregas un poco mas de agua. Lamentablemente en los productos industriales es difícil saber exactamente cuanta droga pura lleva. Hay que probar. Y usá agua de la canilla porque el uso del agua destilada es para no incorporar contaminantes y no sabemos la gran cantidad de impurezas que tiene el producto industrial. Y usá de a poco, por ejemplo 1/2 litro y no lo mezcles con el resto, usa siempre esa botella hasta que veas que no ataca bien la placa. Tratalo a 50 grados mas o menos, hasta 60 puede andar. Mas caliente hace que se evapore mucha agua y cambia la concentración.
Yo nunca lo compré en polvo porque no lo conseguí, siempre venía en dilución concentrada ( ¿en que proporción?) en damajuanas de 20 litros.


----------



## cicloide2 (May 16, 2014)

Hola aquileslor, un forista de todopic (espero no ofender a  nadie, por postear el nombre del foro  todopic), precisamente elgarbe, que vive en Rosario Santa Fe, me dijo que el consigue un producto muy bueno, (aclaro) un cloruro muy bueno en una química o droguería por tu ciudad, me paso los datos y el precio es muy accesible y ya lo tienen preparado, la empresa se llama Total Química S.A, me respondieron, pero en mi caso sería mas caro traerlo hasta Bs. As. que el producto mismo, pero quizas te sirva a vos. La respuesta fue inmediata y quien me lo recomendó lo utiliza en producciones importantes.

Agradezco tu sugerencia y por molestarte en responder, te digo que no tengo mas datos para su preparción que la que me brindaste, espero no haber tirado mi dinero a la basura  , ya que mi  intención era conseguir un producto mas concentrado para que los resultados fueran mas rápidos, y pense que comprando el producto en una droguería éste sería mas puro y sin tantas impuresas.
Vi por la web  la formula del agua oxigenada y el ácido clorídrico, pero  es demasiado toxico y extremadamente rapido, por eso la descarte. 

En fin a experimentar, saludos!.


----------



## aquileslor (May 17, 2014)

Cicloide: soy cliente creo que desde hace 40 años de esa droguería. Pero el cloruro férrico lo compraba en Retienne, que también está en Bs. As. Y venía en damajuanas como te digo. Ahora lo venderán por litro creo. Compralo como lo encuentres y si es líquido no lo diluyas. Chau. Suerte.


----------



## cicloide2 (May 17, 2014)

Hola estimado, gracias por responder.
Lo fui a comprar hoy, resulta que me dijeron primero que era por Km la fracción, cuando me lo muestran es liquido, y tiene (por supuesto, la etiqueta que indica su concentración,
que indica que es del 45%, a diferencia de los que compras en casas de electrónica, (que solo indican la cantidad de producto).
Claro que yo  no lo puedo comprobar la concentración, pero tengo un poco que me sobro del que compraba en la casa de electrónica y lo único que se me ocurre es cortar dos pedazos de 2 cm cuadrados de PCB que la tengo de 35 micrones (medido con micrómetro, por mi, aunque estoy por atacar placas con 1 décimo de espesor de cobre), y con la misma cantidad de un producto y del otro verificar (utilizando el mismo procedimiento para ambos ensayos), y ver cual actúa mas rápido; de todas formas me salio mas caro que el vende Total Química S.A, 99  pesos la solución o el litro.
Tengo que comprobar que tan efectivo es. En T.Química me dieron un costo de 16+IVA el litro al 40%, (mínimo, me aclararon), voy a averiguar en donde me decís, ahora los estoy googleando, y les mando la consulta.
 De curioso vos en que concentración lo compras? y tenes registrado algún promedio de tiempo, en por ejemplo placas de 10x10, o el promedio que hallas registrado con el producto que compras, dejas las placas en quietud total, sin entibiar el cloruro, o aplicas todas las artimañas que se ven por la web, de entibiar el ataque, y las burbujas?.
Ojala pueda conseguir el mismo producto que consiguen uds. en Santa Fe, ya tengo dos referencias de que es buen producto, y lo mejor es que es mucho mas económico que en la química donde lo compré hoy, a parte hubiera podido comprar mas cantidad.


 GRACIAS,


En fin en este momento estoy en el diceño, por eso te respondí rápido, me ayudastes a despejarme un poco


----------



## cicloide2 (May 26, 2014)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Las reacciones que se dan el proceso de decapado del cobre son las siguientes reacciones redox (Wikipedia):
> 
> FeCl3 + Cu > FeCl2 + CuCl
> 
> ...



Hola como haces con Altium para saber cuanto cobre se atacará en el proceso Químico?


----------



## J2C (May 26, 2014)

Cicloide2


cicloide2 dijo:


> Hola como haces con Altium para saber cuanto cobre se atacará en el proceso Químico?



Le preguntas a alguien que no entra desde el *05/01/2014* al Foro, aparte el mensaje fue el 26/12/2010 y lo ha respondido:



Josefe17 dijo:


> ....
> Con este dato se halla entonces la masa de cobre a quitar, *a partir del programa de diseño de PCB, el cual debería de indicarnos la superficie de cobre a comer (no se si es posible, si no a ojímetro), la multiplicamos por el grosor del cobre (dato del fabricante del PCB) y por su densidad. Entonces lo dividimos por la masa molar del cobre (63,5 g/mol) y sabemos el número de moles de cobre a comer. A continuación los multiplicamos por 2, ya que el nº de moles necesarios de FeCl3 es el doble, sabiendo así los moles de la sal. Ese dato lo multiplicamos por la masa molar del FeCl3 (55,8 + 35,5 *3 = 162,3 g/mol) y tenemos los gramos de FeCl3 necesarios.
> *
> A continuación, con los gramos de FeCl3 necesarios nos vamos a la concentración dada, en mi caso del 56% en masa, es decir, 56 g de FeCl3 por cada 100 gramos del producto, es decir, tengo 112 g de FeCl3 en mi frasco de 200g. Con estos datos hallo la cantidad de producto que he de añadir a partir de los gramos de FeCl3 que necesito. Para ello hago una proporción directa con la concentración dada y el FeCl3 necesario: .....



que no lo sabia, pero que a por medio del programa de diseño se debería conocer o calcularlo a ojímetro.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cicloide2 (May 26, 2014)

Buenas noches JC2 o Juanca., gracias por responder, pero lo que interpreto es  que la manera de calcular la cantidad de cobre es precisa, hasta que incluimos en el proceso un dato impreciso, como lo sería la estimación a "ojímetro" de la superficie que deberá quedar y la superficie que deberá (valga la redundancia) desaparecer, la ùnica manera que se me ocurre es medir pista por pista, pero esto sería un trabajo insalubre para la paciencia, e impractico para placas densas.

Que opinión te merece?


----------



## J2C (May 27, 2014)

Cicloide2

Josefe17 escribió la parte teórica y supuso que los programas de diseño *deberían indicar* ese dato, ó que habría alguna forma de obtenerlo mediante alguna aplicación accesoria de los mismos programas.

 La alternativa seria investigar en el programa de diseño que cada uno de nosotros utiliza; si bien a *ojímetro* no es nada elegante creo que usando la particularidad de dejar cobre en los espacios no usados que tienen todos los programas, conectado a masa por ejemplo, reduce notablemente el área de cobre a quitar.

 Es un tema de prueba y error.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cicloide2 (May 27, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Cicloide2
> 
> Josefe17 escribió la parte teórica y supuso que los programas de diseño *deberían indicar* ese dato, ó que habría alguna forma de obtenerlo mediante alguna aplicación accesoria de los mismos programas.
> 
> ...



Hola J2C, si es cierto todo el procedimiento detallado es muy científico pero dejo de serlo, al agregar el ojímetro,  no se si Altium tiene una herramienta como para calcular la cantidad de cobre del PCB, pero la Argentidad, dice mejor ensayo y error, hasta determinar , los datos  esperados y registrarlos.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## protectorsegel (May 30, 2022)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> El cloruro férrico se puede regenerar, siempre luego de reutilizar el cloruro férrico vemos que se deposita un poco de fango en el fondo del frazco, no lo botes!!!!!! este producto se puede regenerar con ácido muriático!!!!!! se echa poco a poco, sí hombre puro y se va revolviendo (ponte guantes y los haces en el patio!!!!) hasta que se disuelva el fango y luego lo regeneras con una fuente de oxígeno (agua oxigenada comercial la de 20%) más o menos la misma cantidad que utilizaste de ácido; luego de varias regeneradas hay mucha agua lo pones en baño maría hasta que se reduzca el volumne y listo te puede durar años!!!!!!! tengo una botella de cuando empezaba a elaborar circuitos impresos, la misma da pena (era de un jarabe para la tos de vidrio pavonado marrón!!!!) la etiqueta ya no se lee y la tapa tiene el color del fierro oxidado!!! sí parece una desgracia!!!! este truco me lo dió un tío mayor que yo ya falleció hace años; yo tenía 15 ahora ya paso el medio siglo y sigo utilizando ese frazco!!!!! de RIPLEY!!!!!! de vez en cuando (cada 2 o 3 años) le acondiciono un chorrito de percloruro nuevo, no será más de 20ml al frazco de 200ml; y como nuevo luego de utilizarlo sigo con la regeneración líneas arriba descrita (el ácido y agua oxigenada) y listo; no lo boten no se hagan paltas la triple RRRR!!!!
> Alguien tiene problemas haciendo su PCB!!!!!
> Es fácil y gratis la impresión en el cobre!!!!! Alguien quiere el instructivo con fotos!!!!


Si tienes ese instructivo y fotos, estaré muy agradecido que me la envíes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2022)

El participante no ha regresado desde el 2016


----------

